# Da Plant Man's messy 10g dutch.



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

EPIC VIDEO. roud: Nice pronunciation on those plant names btw. (not sarcasm)
Looks like this'll be a fun tank!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks! I love the tank already, maybe its because the fish are amazing, but I think its going to be a good learning tank. I have never done EI dosing, so that will be fun.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

be weary, i have tried EI dosing on three separate tanks and i have had all epic fails with shrimp. I attribute it to my Iron Chelate but i can't say for sure. I just know that when i stopped dosing EI my shrimp stopped dying. Lost, CRS, RCS and amanos this way


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I commend you on your pronunciation. I laughed when you said "_P_. _yatabeanus_" though. It is just such an epic plant name!

Those chili rasboras are amazing! Absolutely stunning. I love their colors. Quick question, how on earth do you know each of those plants by name!?!? They all look the same to me...

Oh, and you just inspired me to start my own video journal. Keep it up K-10!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

hey! looking good


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

RipariumGuy said:


> I commend you on your pronunciation. I laughed when you said "_P_. _yatabeanus_" though. It is just such an epic plant name!
> 
> Those chili rasboras are amazing! Absolutely stunning. I love their colors. Quick question, how on earth do you know each of those plants by name!?!? They all look the same to me...
> 
> Oh, and you just inspired me to start my own video journal. Keep it up K-10!


Pogostemon yatabeanus is my favorite plant name. I know them by name because I have no life and spend most my time staring at them. :biggrin:



msjinkzd said:


> hey! looking good


Thanks! All thanks to you!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> Pogostemon yatabeanus is my favorite plant name. I know by name because I have no life and spend most my time staring at them. :biggrin:


You and me both. :icon_lol:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Nikki from the shrimp lab just gave me a ludicrous deal on 10 black S grade CRS. This tank is falling in place one thing after another. Now all I need are taiwan fire red RCS and more plants.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I was going cross eyed when you started with the plant names. I was wondering if I stopped being able to comprehend speech. Nice! I love the chili's one of my favorite fish.

I say go with the threadfins, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome tank!

Best part was you talking to the camera! :icon_lol:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Noahma said:


> I was going cross eyed when you started with the plant names. I was wondering if I stopped being able to comprehend speech. Nice! I love the chili's one of my favorite fish.
> 
> I say go with the threadfins, you will not be disappointed.


I had threadfin's before. I want a fish that is larger, but won't eat my shrimp. I think I might just go with them, I only had one last time. Unless there are any other ideas. Plants names are fun to say just to impress people  I most likely had them wrong, just most people are terribad at pronunciation too so they play along :iamwithst




newportjon said:


> Awesome tank!
> 
> Best part was you talking to the camera! :icon_lol:


Thanks! Are you saying I am funny looking?  :biggrin:


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> I had threadfin's before. I want a fish that is larger, but won't eat my shrimp. I think I might just go with them, I only had one last time. Unless there are any other ideas. Plants names are fun to say just to impress people  I most likely had them wrong, just most people are terribad at pronunciation too so they play along :iamwithst
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Are you saying I am funny looking?  :biggrin:


I think threadfins will work with shrimp well. I had them with my cherry's, they have very very small mouths lol. And they can get to 2-2.25" with all the finnage. 

I like the name Crypt. Undulata lol rolls off the tongue.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

my only concern for your tank is meeting the needs of all those different shrimp. They mostly all like very different parameters, both in hardness and temperature and I will be curious to see how it works out for you. 
 Glad you like the critters!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> my only concern for your tank is meeting the needs of all those different shrimp. They mostly all like very different parameters, both in hardness and temperature and I will be curious to see how it works out for you.
> Glad you like the critters!


I might just choose another kind of shrimp that are compatible with my CBS. However, I see A LOT of RCS kept with CRS, these are just two different morph's of those, correct?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Pogostemon yatabeanus was my favorite as well! i live your confidence in the way you pronounce names that i cant even read  nice tank, and nice chilis


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Yes, but CBS and CRS both like cooler waters. The neos will be flexible to that, as well as the amanos, but the fish might not like it nearly so much. What temp are you keeping the tank?


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Thanks! Are you saying I am funny looking?  :biggrin:


Haha, no.

When you were actually talking to the camera telling it to focus. It made me laugh because it's something I would do.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

msjinkzd said:


> Yes, but CBS and CRS both like cooler waters. The neos will be flexible to that, as well as the amanos, but the fish might not like it nearly so much. What temp are you keeping the tank?


78. Rather cool for the fish, and kinda warm for the shrimp. I hate my heater because I can't change the temperature, its a dumb automatic one.

@orchidman One day, you will learn the ways of pronunciation...one day young grasshoppa.

@Newportjon I talk to inanimate objects all the time! Oh, I am uploading a new video now. I kinda didn't know what to do when the off button fell off the camera, so I started singing. Yeah. I am a musical genius. <<<<<<----- Took another video because I missed something+ I didn't want to share my lovely voice.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Do you feed your fish red worms? Video evidence?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I feed them red worms, yes. I can post a video later as thats their main source of food right now. I gotta get some flake food. I hadn't had fish in so long that I had no food. Didn't think that one through. Whatever they don't eat, the snails/shrimp eat.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh29Z0xqE4c

*New video! ^^^^^^^
*

The plants I now have:



Bacopa 'japan'
Clinopodium cf. browneii
Hygrophila sp. 'tiger'
Limnophilia aromatica
Lindernia 'india'
Nesaea pedicellata "Golden"
Poaceae sp. 'Purple Bamboo'
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
Pogostemon yatabeanus
Polygonum hydropiperoids
Polygonum kawagoaenum
Polygonum sp. 'sao paulo'
Rotala 'gia lai'
Rotala h'ra
Rotala macrandra 'green'
Rotala macrandra 'mini butterfly'
Rotala macrandra sp. 'japan red'
Rotala sp. 'Singapore'
Sphaerocaryum malaccense

With more on the way


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Lookin good! cant wait to see it fill in!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice plant list!
_Rotala h'ra_ = _Rotala 'gia lai'_, by the way.
Fun little factoid that i found on APC: H'ra is the nature preserve in the province of Gia Lai, Vietnam, where this plant was originally found.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Nice plant list!
> _Rotala h'ra_ = _Rotala 'gia lai'_, by the way.
> Fun little factoid that i found on APC: H'ra is the nature preserve in the province of Gia Lai, Vietnam, where this plant was originally found.


But if keep saying they are different, it means I have more plants...right? :iamwithst


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> But if keep saying they are different, it means I have more plants...right? :iamwithst


:biggrin: Let's just go with that.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

You are going to need a bigger tank .


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Booger said:


> You are going to need a bigger tank .


Yes I am, however I will stick with my 10g and upgrade (Maybe to a 90) later :wink:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

_Full blast, where it normally is_. LOL Cool looking tank, K10.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, Sara!


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Since this is a "Dutch" tank what is your central focal point?

Here is some help, I really like the choice in plants very vast and will be colorful once they grow in.

"The Dutch Aquascape Style
The Dutch style of aquascaping has been around since the early 1900's. Aquascaping in the dutch style requires several basic concepts. *First*, there is usually a central focal point. Surrounding this focal point, there are several rows or sheets of plants placed quite geometrically. These can form what look like streets between the plants. *Another requirement* is that many colors and shades of aquarium plants are used to give some variety to the scene. These colors range from various shades of green, red, and even purple species.* Finally*, the a sense of depth is a must when an aquarium is aquascaped in the Dutch style! This is achieved by placing the shortest species in the foreground and gradually having larger plants towards the back. A well designed Dutch aquascape should have well trimmed plants that are artfully arranged in rows without risking loss of beauty."


keep the vidoes coming, it looks good.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

you really shouldn't make me click a link to see your tank... just saying....

(post pics)


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> you really shouldn't make me click a link to see your tank... just saying....
> 
> (post pics)


gotta get your excersize! feel the burn, its all in the finger! ha!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I protest said exercise and will never see this tank until pics are posted here.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im with a bro! but i wanted to hear what he sounded like


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

JasonG75 said:


> Since this is a "Dutch" tank what is your central focal point?
> 
> Here is some help, I really like the choice in plants very vast and will be colorful once they grow in.
> 
> ...


You can't really tell right now, but the focial point is going to be my favorite plant: Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo'. I can't quite add depth or layers yet as I don't have enough plants. Just give it time, it will have lots of rows, be very full and hopefully look like "Skewlboys rotala madness 20L tank". 

@Overstocked: I will post pictures tonight. The camera I am using doesn't take that very good of pictures.


@Orchidman My voice is better than Frank Sinatra's voice and Chuck Norris's combined.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> You can't really tell right now, but the focial point is going to be my favorite plant: Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo'. I can't quite add depth or layers yet as I don't have enough plants. Just give it time, it will have lots of rows, be very full and hopefully look like "Skewlboys rotala madness 20L tank".
> 
> @Overstocked: I will post pictures tonight. The camera I am using doesn't take that very good of pictures.
> 
> ...


thats what i thought, until i listened to the video


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

orchidman said:


> thats what i thought, until i listened to the video


Thats not very nice!!! 


Anyways, since overstocked is too LAZY to click a link and listen to my B-E-A-utiful voice, I might as well post some pictures...

"What do you do for a living Mr. Snail?" "I'm an assassin!" "Do you take friends as clients?" :redface:









OM NOM NOM NOM 









FTS


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yea Caton. Your beautiful voice. I could listen to it all day. haha. You really are missing out RM


You can call me Bob


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like it's about time for a major trim.


----------



## unissuh (Jun 5, 2006)

I thought the focal point was the little bunch of IALs. :icon_wink

Nice collection of plants there Caton, good to see it's going well.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> Looks like it's about time for a major trim.


 ^^^^X2




2 things k-10

1. whats your substrate?

2.can i buy some assasins from you in the future?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Notice dutch style is about grouping like plants together with volume & depth. The back row there, not so much.

This has a long way to go. I give it a few months to fill out.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> Notice dutch style is about grouping like plants together with volume & depth. The back row there, not so much.
> 
> This has a long way to go. I give it a few months to fill out.


Well of course he's not done yet-- this is only the beginning of awesomeness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> Looks like it's about time for a major trim.


Hopefully, some of the plants are melting, algae is breaking out and I need to figure out EI dosing. So far its been 4.5wpg, no co2 or ferts (STUPID! I know..)



unissuh said:


> I thought the focal point was the little bunch of IALs. :icon_wink
> 
> Nice collection of plants there Caton, good to see it's going well.


Those are going to be there for awhile, I got CBS coming and I need to keep a lower pH for the chili's



JamesHockey said:


> ^^^^X2
> 
> 2 things k-10
> 
> ...


Flourite black sand

And

No. I am going to keep them for myself because I love them. Sorry.



mistergreen said:


> Notice dutch style is about grouping like plants together with volume & depth. The back row there, not so much.
> 
> This has a long way to go. I give it a few months to fill out.


This has a LONG. TIME. until its going to be anywhere near where I want it. Once I pay off all my dues, and get more money then things will start happening. So far the only thing growing in the tank is algae, and glosso. No duckweed yet :thumbsup:



AzFishKid said:


> Well of course he's not done yet-- this is only the beginning of awesomeness!


This is only the beginning to semi-awesomeness with a slight twist of lemon on the rocks. In other words...Its going to be tart, and hard, but its going to be awesome.


Pictures to come when I get CBS in the mail from Nikkistar :bounce:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Shrimp didn't come today, they will be here tomorrow. HOWEVER! I tore down my 15g emersed an put the rest of the plants in the 10g.

Its jungle right now, some plants are going to be removed later on, some are going to be positioned better, but for now, I am just going to let 'em grow. 



















The weekly amano shrimp picture 



















Do assassin snails NEED snails? Because my tank has no snails (besides the assassins) whatsoever.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Really big choice I have to make...go to a fly-in with tons of airplanes, go flying with my brother, and see old friends, or wait here for my shrimp... I think I will wait here.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Da Plant Man said:


> Really big choice I have to make...go to a fly-in with tons of airplanes, go flying with my brother, and see old friends, or wait here for my shrimp... I think I will wait here.


Good choice I see you have your priorities straight. roud:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Gotta love small towns, 9:30am and the mail came. However no shrimp  poor lil cbs


-Caton

Sent from my iPod touch using tapatalk.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

NOES! The shrimp still haven't come, I am wondering what is up. I just hope for some reason Nikki didn't ship out because that would mean no shrimps died 

Anyways, I got some new plants from Ukigumo11 at the GSAS livefood workshop, and some live food 

Picture time!










Bad picture of RRF









And no. That is not a oto. That is a baby B/N pleco. Somebody at the GSAS meeting ran up to me and said: "You want these 4 b/n pleco babies!" handed me a container and ran off :hihi:









Flightless fruitflies









Vinegar eels









Microworms



















Video! (And yes, it started RAINING. Like a lot of rain. Oh, and I had to move all that hay by hand.)

http://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx356/caton_mccarty/?action=view&current=DSCF8030.mp4


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, and it isn't THAT yellow. My camera is just weird and I didn't want to use gimp to fix it


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome! those BNs are cute!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

assassin snails will eat meaty foods, but prefer live snails. Bloodworms are a good alternative for them.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

So if fruit flies drown and sink to the bottom I will be okay? I just need some snails. Maybe I can just buy some, I keep waiting for them to appear in my 10g.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i have some snails!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Orchidman. Would you be willling to send me some? I just found a dead assassin


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I can send you some as well  Just for shipping


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

idk if i have enough. but i will keep growing them ( they are in a jar ) then send you the whole lot! shipping only. they came in some plants that never went into my tank. so i dont want them around


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

If its going to be a while I think I am going to pass.. Rachael, PM incoming


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i just dont want to end up only having like 10.. lol

but in the future, im going to want rid of them... if you are interested down the road sometime let me know.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i just dont want to end up only having like 10.. lol
> 
> but in the future, im going to want rid of them... if you are interested down the road sometime let me know.


Will do!


I am setting up my 15g submerged later, breeding ideas? Its going to be kinda a concept aquarium. No substrate, but lots 'o foreground. I would tell you more, but I'd have to shoot you. Not in the head or anything, like the leg or something.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

apistos!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

not the leg!

apistos or gbrs...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I already had my eye on Matt12's apistos that he is selling. I can raise apisto fry in a 20g high right? I got myself some live food now so I can condition them for breeding 

I am thinking I will either use blackwater extract, IAL, or get some manzy for tannins to lower the pH. I have a pH of 8.3 here. Apisto's won't like that AT ALL. They will be getting 80%+ r/o water.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you should see if rachel will keep from fry for ya!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

If I were you, I would go wiht cacautoides. They breed fine in harder water. A 20 long would be better, but a 20 high should be fine too, especially since you will have it planted. I would m ake sure to use either leaf litter or some coconut huts for the mother to guard the eggs/fry. I have both (leaves and huts) as well if you need themm when the time comes.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, so I think I am going to get some double flame apistos then. I think I will have a market on here once I start breeding them and the people at GSAS are really nice and would buy them too (least a few of them). Hmm....I just ordered ton's of riccia for the 15g... Maybe I can make riccia covered huts and use leaf litter for the substrate. Now I just need to get the tank cycled and get the fish  Internal filter, or really large canister? For some reason I only find great deals on huge filters. Such as my fluval 404 on my 10g. 

I am going to go clean out my 15g right now and get it going  (Maybe I can trade my 20g high for a 20g low at my LFS. I will just have to talk to the owner)


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

-Sigh- Waiting for the mail again. This time I am getting riccia in the mail AND shrimp. Lets hope they make it. 'least I know the riccia will make it :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, so the second shipment was never shipped out, I am going to wait until I can go meet Ms. nikkistar in person! Prolly won't get to see her set-ups, but at least we will meet! 

I trimmed, re-planed a bunch of different plants and got co2 going! (Idk if anybody else has had the chopstick fly across the room from a sudden burst of pressure when using the chopstick diffusing method). I had to teflon tape the crap out of that paintball co2.

Pictures to come! (And yes, I will be cruel and not show you how it has gotten worse from lack of co2 and ferts. If you want to see deficiency photos, you found the right place )


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, I got a new 55g  acrylic, with retrofitted lights, matching stand and canopy, stump. Prolly going to set it up at my school as a contribution, but I am going to have limited amounts of funds so its going to be low-tech.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, so I am no longer getting the 55g. Apparently, last tuesday they threw it away.  Oh well, I won't cry over spilled milk. Now to search craigslist! 

-Caton


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! im getting a tank from my cousin "idk what size it is, its just big" haha probably only 20g


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

orchidman said:


> lol! im getting a tank from my cousin "idk what size it is, its just big" haha probably only 20g


Yeah! People think my 15g is huge. I am like: "Have you not seen the ocean? How about just a lake?" 

I'll look on craigslist. I know a guy who wants to get an aquarium set-up at the school I will be going to next year (I am no longer going to be homeschool :icon_roll ) But thats okay, Out of the 9th grade class, I am the only guy. :icon_redf :icon_eek: 

Maybe I can get some start up money from somebody. I really would like to start a good aquarium that I could maintain for somebody else and maybe do that for a few people around the 'hood.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> But thats okay, Out of the 9th grade class, I am the only guy. :icon_redf :icon_eek:


Dang... you lucky! roud:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Dang... you lucky! roud:










I know.

I got back from being away for a week today. I NEED co2 in this tank. 6.3wpg and no co2 isn't the brightest idea. I went through one bottle of paintball co2 trying to figure out how to set-up up using the chopstick method. That didn't work AT ALL. So I am going to re-fill my bottle and wait for my diffuser to come in the mail on the 5th. Lets all hope I don't blow my face off tomorrow (hooray for indian reservation's lax firework laws!). Pictures to come!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Dang... you lucky! roud:


Took the words right outa my mouth...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you need to do a Fourth of July update


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I will be updating soon. -insert cannot find camera excuse here-


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, on another note, I got two apistos for my 15g. Sadly shortly after I added them the male (I think) jumped out. So either I shell out another $15 for a male, or I try something different. Unfortunately, I am thinking of trying something else being although I love apisto's, they always die on me. 

I was thinking bettas, but that would be hard to get the water soft enough even though I could use my r/o system. I would rather have fish that suit my tap water.

Hahaha, I was even thinking of breeding quality guppies. I just want something that will give me money. However most people I know have guppies and since they are common, nobody takes them seriously. Its kinda like saying you play guitar and people say they play guitar hero so it must be the same thing....right?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Whew! My summer has been busy! I have gone more than I have been at home. I think I have only spent 5 days at home. Anyways, after I get back from the SEAMAX expo in seattle I think I will be done with my summer at least the busy part. Anyways, I am thinking of taking almost all my plants out of my 10g and selling them. Besides the glosso, sao paulo, and downoi. I am so indecisive (wait...maybe I'm not...) I need something simple for this winter. I don't think I will have that much time once school starts. 

Anyways, I went down to Sacramento last week and picked up some AWESOME panda/red wine hybrids at MsNikkistars house! She does ALOT with just the few tanks she has. Can't wait to see what she can do when she gets a "shrimp room".

Pictures!

























































Finally an okay picture of the chili rasboras









Microworms! Coming soon to the SnS!









Vinegar eels! Also coming soon to the SnS!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

What do I have to do to get people to comment? Post a video of me eating duckweed soup?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Is this the tank you're breaking down? Are you keeping any livestock or plants?

Your chili rasboras looks really red. What temp do you keep this tank at?


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> What do I have to do to get people to comment? Post a video of me eating duckweed soup?


 
umm... i would comment on that video haha


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Is this the tank you're breaking down? Are you keeping any livestock or plants?
> 
> Your chili rasboras looks really red. What temp do you keep this tank at?


Not breaking down... re-doing, I am keeping all livestock, the glosso, blyxa, downoi and Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo'. Its going to be a grassy scape with a few sticks coming in down from the surface. 


My chili's are fed a mostly live food diet, however they were bright red minutes after I got them in the mail. I keep the tank at around 76*f cool for these fish I know, but I think its a happy medium between the shrimp and them. Live food is surprisingly fun, and easy.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Dude, I'm afraid of giving my Chilies live food...I'm afraid they might learn to like wiggly little floaties and start picking off shrimpletts...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Never thought about that! Would hate for them eat even one! That would be a $15 meal! But I think they wont. If they do, I will just move them over to another tank.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I need to put my heater back in my little tank. I took it out for looks...but my chilis have lost their color....they are looking pink and nasty...they were red at 77-78 degrees...now my tank is at 73-74 room temp...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

They like warmer waters ~80*f is normal for them. I have a hydor in-line heater, so thats a plus. I also have some lily pipe's coming in the mail soon.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Dang... you lucky! roud:


+2467

although im in the same boat.. only guy in my "class" but im homeschooled*.. so yeah... 

* disclaimer- homeschooled, not a homeschooler



Da Plant Man said:


> They like warmer waters ~80*f is normal for them. I have a hydor in-line heater, so thats a plus. I also have some lily pipe's coming in the mail soon.


woohoo lily pipes!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

orchidman said:


> * disclaimer- homeschooled, not a homeschooler


Difference? Your the only one there? You were? I have been homeschooled my whole life also. :iamwithst


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol.. yeah im also at the top ( and bottom shh) of my class roud:

you know the difference between homeschooled and homeschooler!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Wait...is homeschooled not a word? Spell check always says its wrong.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what ever.. by pointing that out, you just assured us that you are a_ homeschooler_


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

nawt animoar! ima phwhyvate scooler nao!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

roud:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm, I thought I was the only home schooled kid on here, ha! I've been home schooled since *thinks for a second* 2nd grade, and I'm now in... *thinks for a second* 10th grade!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol. there are plenty of us


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol, we should start a club. Sorry for the Hijack, Da plant Man. Fantastic looking tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

we should


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Fantastic looking tank.


No need to lie!

I know of 6? Maybe 7 members on here that are homeschooled.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lets make a thread/ club


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> No need to lie!
> 
> I know of 6? Maybe 7 members on here that are homeschooled.



Ha, I wasn't lying! I actually like the messy look, your tank makes me want to grab a 10 gallon out of my garage and set it up.

Cool, at least I'm not alone!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> lets make a thread/ club



Yes, lets do it! ..... Who wants to make the thread/ club? I seem to have bad luck with getting comments on my thread, so I think someone else should make it, ha!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Club created. 

On another note, I have blyxa being sent on Monday from Azfishkid who is an honorary cool homeschooler.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Minutes after ripping out most the plants.










Right before:

































I love these guys:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice CBS


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Correction! Not CBS. Panda hybrid. Yeah, okay it might have crystal black shrimp genes in it, but I like to make it sound more rare 

Those plants are for sale BTW...they come with 4 free plecos.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

OOooohh my bad.. so does that mean there are possibilities of pandas or wine reds or something when they breed?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Correction! Not CBS. Panda hybrid. Yeah, okay it might have crystal black shrimp genes in it, but I like to make it sound more rare
> 
> Those plants are for sale BTW...they come with 4 free plecos.


Man, too bad I should be purchasing quite a few plants on Friday.. Just put together the order for my work, and I plan to get a ton of stuff.

Good luck with the sale, Da Plant Man!

Nice Panda hybrids!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, panda hybrid. Nice touch. I have neon yellow shrimp. Named them that to make them sound more exotic, lol. Your tank is looking great, Caton.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

neon yellow shrimp var 'sewingalot'

i have sakura shrimp ( just one :[ )


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Well! I finally got around to hooking up the paintball co2! I am so mad at this needle valve. So sensitive! If I bump it wrong, it shoots the diffuser off, and it barely goes at the rate I want. I can't wait for my 5lb tank to be set-up  I just need a needle valve and a solenoid.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woohoo! pics?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> Well! I finally got around to hooking up the paintball co2! I am so mad at this needle valve. So sensitive! If I bump it wrong, it shoots the diffuser off, and it barely goes at the rate I want. I can't wait for my 5lb tank to be set-up  I just need a needle valve and a solenoid.


is it one of the ASA DIY setups? They are a pain in the rear, I have on on my flora. It will take some very very fine movements to get the desired level


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm thinking we're in need of an update and some pics :icon_wink


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah....WE NEED AN UPDATE! :hihi:


I will take some pictures later tonight....and I will make a new thread for my new project :bounce:


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

forgot all about this thread. looking good. i should probably update mine as well...nice hybrids. i have 5 that i have introduced to my crs colony and hopefully they will breed soon. too many shrimp die-off's for me lately though...luckily, none of the hybrids


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I took a gH test eariler...I got around 300ppm...Most likely too hard for them, but if they breed, than I might have some really hardy CBS.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

What happened to this tank and do Plecos eat shrimp????


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

This tank has been neglected. Plecos do not eat shrimp.

I think all my CBS died  Basically they all disappeared. 

The tank is now an algae infested tank too....


----------

